# Nepton 240M zu schwach für Haswell-E mit OC?



## Gromir (21. Juli 2015)

*Nepton 240M zu schwach für Haswell-E mit OC?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte mir aufgrund einiger positiver Reviews den CoolerMaster Nepton 240M für mein System in einem be Quiet! Silent Base 800 mit einem 5820K auserkoren.
Gerade auch in der PCGH 06/2015 wurde diese Kühlung ja als AiO-Testsieger gekürt, auch weil sie einen sehr angenehmen Geräuschpegel mit guter Kühlleistung bei ca. 65% Lüfterdrehzahl bieten soll.

Mein Gehäuse ist aufgeräumt (Kabel hintenrum verlegt, Festplattenkäfige raus), die Gehäuselüfter sind im Performance Mode, der Airflow sollte also stimmen.
Wenn ich jetzt mal testhalber die VCore auf 1,25 V und den Takt auf 4,2 Ghz anhebe geht die Temperatur unter Core Damage sehr schnell auf 80°C hoch und drüber. Dann schalten sich die Lüfter voll ein und die angenehme Geräuschkulisse ist dahin. 
Sind die 1,25V grundsätzlich schon zu viel? Ich denke nicht, oder?
Hat meine Kühlung nen Schuß weg, denn unter Idle *ohne* VCore-Erhöhung hab ich schon ~50°C laut Bios, außerdem höre ich die Pumpe bei 65% Lüfterdrehzahl (Pumpe auf 100%) aus besagtem Gehäuse deutlich als schnelles Klicken (ähnlich das eines Geigerzählers) heraus? 
Hab ich sie vermutlich falsch montiert? Ich hab sie allerdings schon ein zweites Mal montiert und dabei auch die Arctic Silver V draufgepackt, selbes Ergebnis)?

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer ähnlichen Konfiguration?


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nepton 240M zu schwach für Haswell-E mit OC?*

Es gibt eben auch Hitzköpfe unter den CPU's, vielleicht hast du eben eine erwischt. 
Teste mal mehr mit Prime als mit Core Damage, diese Temps sind relevanter. 

Was ich als besonders störend empfinden würde, wäre halt die Pumpe, das ist schon echt mies. Kann dir da leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nepton 240M zu schwach für Haswell-E mit OC?*

1.25V bei nem Haswell-E sind 80Grad oder CoreDamage gar nicht soooo viel.

1.15V bei nem 4790k sind auch mit 70Grad zu rechnen (siehe mein Review)


----------

